# Webalizer auf Debianserver



## Seven Secrets (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute! Brauche dringend jemand, der mir mal hilft, auf einen Debianserver den Webalizer richtig einzubinden! Wer kann mir da helfen!

Greetz, Martin


----------



## Dirk Abe (29. Mai 2005)

Seven Secrets hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Leute! Brauche dringend jemand, der mir mal hilft, auf einen Debianserver den Webalizer richtig einzubinden! Wer kann mir da helfen!
> 
> Greetz, Martin



Hallo,

Wenn Du mal deine genauen Probleme posten würdest könnte dir evtl .
auch jemand helfen!
Oder suchst Du "Vor-Ort-Support"?

Dirk


----------



## Seven Secrets (29. Mai 2005)

Ich habe vom werk her ja den webalizer in Debian installiert. Nun ist mein Problem, das ich es nicht hinbekomme, das die einzelnen Webseiten ausgewertet werden. Mit gelogt wird ja ohne hin, nur kann ich dies nicht grafisch auswerten. Ich habe dazu auch noch keine Tutorial gefunden. Da ich nur eine Telnet-Verbndung zum Server habe, wird es dann schwirig!

Greetz, Martin


----------



## Dirk Abe (29. Mai 2005)

Seven Secrets hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe vom werk her ja den webalizer in Debian installiert. Nun ist mein Problem, das ich es nicht hinbekomme, das die einzelnen Webseiten ausgewertet werden. Mit gelogt wird ja ohne hin, nur kann ich dies nicht grafisch auswerten. Ich habe dazu auch noch keine Tutorial gefunden. Da ich nur eine Telnet-Verbndung zum Server habe, wird es dann schwirig!
> 
> Greetz, Martin



Telnet? Was ist das denn für ein Server? Hoffentlich kein Produktiver?
Wenn Du vollen Root-Zugriff hast stell erst mal auf SSH und Webmin um.
Dann reinstallierst Du webalizer mittels 

```
aptitude purge webalizer && aptitude install webalizer
```
Anschließend richte webalizer mittels Webmin ein.
Anleitungen gibt es Netz eigentlich genug.
Wenn Du dann auf Probleme stößt poste bitte deine webalizer.conf bzw. die relevanten
Ausschitte.

Viel Glück 

Dirk


----------



## Seven Secrets (31. Mai 2005)

Habe ich gemacht! nun muß ich aber die Statistiken für mehrer Webseiten auswerten. Da weiß ich nicht, wie ich das auf die einzelenen Verzeichnisse anwende!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

für jede auszuwertende Webseite musst du jeweils eine Config-Datei anlegen und diese ans Webalizer-Binary übergeben.


----------

